# Saying Goodbye



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Having now completed our 6 months' trial here on the Silver Coast, we have decided that Portugal is not right for us for a whole host of reasons. The last months have shown up what we do/don't want. 

Whilst it is lovely that Portugal is unlike much of Western Europe, we feel we want a more modern and lively lifestyle with more facilities, amenities and activities. Without a doubt however, the people are very warm, hospitable and helpful.

So we are off to sample the Costa Del Sol next week, which we are hoping will fulfil our needs. We are initially going to an inland town, to be in Spain proper, away from UK- on -Sea but near enough to dip in and out of the razamataz as we wish. We know 6 months is not long enough to judge a country but gut instinct says it is. Anyway, what the hell, all good fun! 

Thanks to everyone on the Forum for their help, guidance and advice and your the friendliness.

Good luck and best wishes.

Shoemanpete and beverleyp


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



shoemanpete said:


> Having now completed our 6 months' trial here on the Silver Coast, we have decided that Portugal is not right for us for a whole host of reasons. The last months have shown up what we do/don't want.
> 
> Whilst it is lovely that Portugal is unlike much of Western Europe, we feel we want a more modern and lively lifestyle with more facilities, amenities and activities. Without a doubt however, the people are very warm, hospitable and helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete and Bev

I do hope that after you have taken the time to consider your options you have made the right choice for both of you. It would be sad not to see you post again but i hope that all works out as you wish.

Peter :sad:


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot Peter. We will certainly keep our eye on the forum to see what's happening and put in our pennysworth! . Good luck to you too when you move.




PETERFC said:


> Hi Pete and Bev
> 
> I do hope that after you have taken the time to consider your options you have made the right choice for both of you. It would be sad not to see you post again but i hope that all works out as you wish.
> 
> Peter :sad:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



shoemanpete said:


> Thanks a lot Peter. We will certainly keep our eye on the forum to see what's happening and put in our pennysworth! . Good luck to you too when you move.


Hi Pete and Bev

Can't let you go without a little song. ENJOY

Peter


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Best of luck shoemanpete and beverlyp, in your ongoing search. I do hope that you find the right mix of everything that you are both looking for. Thanks for your inputs and do keep contributing, your six months experience here will still be of great benefit to other members. Take good care of yourselves


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Pete and Bev

Good luck with your plans, hope you find a great place to stay in sunny Spain.
best wishes
Derek


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Good riddance 
























good luck.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

silvers said:


> Good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am charmed I am sure! Good job I know you?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Shoemanpete and Beverleyp,

It doesn't suit everyone here and it was a good idea to rent for six months first. A great many just come for a few days and buy right off.  Good luck in Spain. One point worth mentioning is that five of the six months that you have spent here ie from Oct - March this year has been absolutely dreadful. Non stop rain. You are going to be in Spain for the summer months. Winter in portugal v summer in Spain is not really a fair comparison. :eyebrows:


Don't forget that they get a winter there also.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Shoemanpete and Beverleyp,
> 
> It doesn't suit everyone here and it was a good idea to rent for six months first. A great many just come for a few days and buy right off.  Good luck in Spain. One point worth mentioning is that five of the six months that you have spent here ie from Oct - March this year has been absolutely dreadful. Non stop rain. You are going to be in Spain for the summer months. Winter in portugal v summer in Spain is not really a fair comparison. :eyebrows:
> 
> ...



Agree with the weather in Spain.. We have friends who live not far from Marbella and they have not been warm all winter...and the rain has been as bad as here.

Saying that hope you both find what you are looking for. Good luck


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, we appreciate the fact that you can't compare seasons, but there are various reasons we are leaving. You know the usual 'crossroads' in ones life, well, we have a roundabout on that crossroads too! I know that the Silver Coast has the distinct advantage that the climate can be more bearable in summer. Got to take the rough with the smooth!

QUOTE=Mr.Blueskies;264063]

Hi Shoemanpete and Beverleyp,

It doesn't suit everyone here and it was a good idea to rent for six months first. A great many just come for a few days and buy right off.  Good luck in Spain. One point worth mentioning is that five of the six months that you have spent here ie from Oct - March this year has been absolutely dreadful. Non stop rain. You are going to be in Spain for the summer months. Winter in portugal v summer in Spain is not really a fair comparison. :eyebrows:


Don't forget that they get a winter there also.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya, yay, I live on the Costa del Sol too - what village are you moving to...maybe we'll be locals?!
Good luck with the love

Keidi


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

OOoopps typo, that was meant to say move, not love (but good luck with that too).....LOL!!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Keidi, we are staying in Alhaurin de la Torre for 6 wks in an apt at the Sol Andalusi resort to start with whilst we look for somewhere longer term. We arrive on 16th April. Would be good to meet up soon afterwards.


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ShoemanPete, that's cool...I live near to Nerja, which is the other side of Malaga, but I'd be happy to meet up with you some time. Keep in touch on here!!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Keidik said:


> Hi ShoemanPete, that's cool...I live near to Nerja, which is the other side of Malaga, but I'd be happy to meet up with you some time. Keep in touch on here!!


Will do, can you pm me your email address and I'll return mine?


----------

